# games (asphalt 6 and real racing) not working with cm9



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

hi, i had cm7 before (xron version) and most games were working fine.. with cm9 some games do not work very well like asphalt 6(crash when race begins), real racing (crash when race starts) .. any fix i can install/apply allowing me to run these games on cm9?


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

same problem for asphalt. didnt try real racing.


----------



## X-Hunter (Jan 19, 2012)

Asphalt 6 HD works normally for me, only thing that the intro video playing wery laggy. (Bricked kernel at 1.9Ghz & 132 dpi)


----------



## Syxx (Jan 20, 2012)

Asphalt 6 works fine for me. I installed the additional files with samsung SGH-T989 build.prop.
Intro video is laggy, but thats a known issue with CM9 Alpha 0.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

will try to change my build.prop and try thx


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

do you have a tutorial to change the build in cm9 into SGH-T989?


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

just download root browser (or if you have purchased root explorer)
go to the systems folder (not in sd card but in root folder)

edit the build.prop file

change brand from hp to SAMSUNG and change mod number from HP TOUCHPAD to SGH-T989

note: it will create a a build.prop.bak but that is just a backup file that the Android system makes itself


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> do you have a tutorial to change the build in cm9 into SGH-T989?


Follow the video tutorial in this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15514-high-end-games-compatibility-thread-with-working-version-s-ics-edition/page__fromsearch__1

Change brand line to lower case "samsung" and model to "SGH-T989"

The reason that we do this is because that phone model has the same CPU/GPU as the touchpad. So we have a higher probability of the game working.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

tried changing it samsung SGH-T989.. still having problems ashphalt 6 crashing randomly (sometimes, i can finish a race, sometimes it crashes a few seconds after start of race).. i having even done a clean install of cm9 a0.6 with data wipe and cache wipe and resintalling asphalt 6


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> tried changing it samsung SGH-T989.. still having problems ashphalt 6 crashing randomly (sometimes, i can finish a race, sometimes it crashes a few seconds after start of race).. i having even done a clean install of cm9 a0.6 with data wipe and cache wipe and resintalling asphalt 6


Have you modified your DPI at all?


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

what dpi should i use? i have re-downloaded the asphalt 6 data again using build.prop of samsung but still crashing

edit: tried 120p dpi.... still same prob... especially crashes in cape town level... is it a memory issue? when i reduce texture quality in chainfire, the game runs longer without crash but it eventually crashes

edit2: installed bricked kernel. same issue... tried fix permssions in in rom manager.. it runs longer but eventually it crashes


----------



## theroar (Aug 21, 2011)

I bought this Tuesday... Changed build prop and let it download all 500meg or so... made it to checking licence... and got kicked out. =(

Contacted support and they have not got back to me yet. =( Bummer.

Any tips?

They asked me for model # and receipt, which I sent them. Are they going to tell me tough luck cause it is a touchpad using droid?


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

theroar said:


> I bought this Tuesday... Changed build prop and let it download all 500meg or so... made it to checking licence... and got kicked out. =(
> 
> Contacted support and they have not got back to me yet. =( Bummer.
> 
> ...


don't think they will help you as there no android for touchpad officially


----------



## Mkj3322 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hay anybody gotten the Sims Freeplay to work? I can download it, but it doesn't allow me to download the extra files. I tried copying them from my phone, but that did not work either.


----------



## khangtexas (Oct 30, 2011)

hay anybody got nova 2 to work on cm9 alpha 2? love dat game


----------

